# Weight lifting for beginners!



## Leicesterdave (Jan 25, 2012)

Any tips? Total beginner here! I am very slim with a bit of fat here and there and really want to build mass.
Where do I start, how long could it take to see a difference, etc?

Thanks


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Where do you start? If you haven't already, joining a gym would be a good place to start and get advice from an expert.

How long could it take to see a difference? That depends on you, your body type and your diet. Lots of things affect your gains so it is hard to give you a ********** answer really, if i said 6 weeks and you saw no change you would be disapointed. If i said 6 months and you saw lots of change in 4 months, you would think me stupid. 
You will get some good gains initially but then your body will adapt and the gains will slow right down, until you swap things about a bit and it starts all over again.

Hope this has been helpfull


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

That is not a swear word by the way, it doesn't seem to like the word definite or variations of it


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

for me it takes two weeks to start making noticeable gains but I have been training on and off for years and have good muscle memory plus do a fairly physical job but like muzzer says everyone is different I trained with a guy who had loads of strength but could never put on mass and to this day he's still built like a stick insect


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

If you join a gym make sure its a muscle gym . Years ago i joined a gym and all they were interested in was cardio . I didn't stay long and it put me right off . Ive started training at home and after 3 months my arms are bigger and my chests more solid . I wouldn't say you can see to much but in lifting far more weight than when i started . Sadly dye to cost my diets not as good as it could be


----------



## Leicesterdave (Jan 25, 2012)

ivor said:


> for me it takes two weeks to start making noticeable gains but I have been training on and off for years and have good muscle memory plus do a fairly physical job but like muzzer says everyone is different I trained with a guy who had loads of strength but could never put on mass and to this day he's still built like a stick insect


I've always heard that no matter what genetics you're dealt with you will build mass? I certainly hope so as I'm stick thin!

I really intend to get bigger. Much bigger!


----------



## mr-ponting (Jun 15, 2009)

Subscribe to Phil Learney's podcasts on iTunes. 

He's a nutritional/strength coach and a very, very knowledgeable guy. If you like his Facebook page he puts up posts asking what people want to know more about. He'll then explain it in a lot of detail. 
I remember his first few podcasts are about diet and training for newbies. They're only about 30 minutes each, you'll be glad you subscribed.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

As you're a stick, you're going to need to eat more, a lot more.

You haven't said how old you are or how strong you are at the moment but if you aren't very strong and/or are young then you'll get good beginners gains up to a certain level.

Read through http://simplesciencefitness.com/ then you can Google or ask further questions on specifics that you don't understand or want to know more on.


----------



## Gavla (Apr 10, 2014)

Eat alot of protein and carbohydrates.

Your training regime should be more about heavier weights and less repetitions (strength) to build mass.

For definition you move to lighter weights and more repetitions.

Never over do it though. Only lift what you are comfortable lifting. Also it is extremely important to know how to do the exercise correctly otherwise you will end up working the incorrect muscles.


----------



## Leicesterdave (Jan 25, 2012)

jamest said:


> As you're a stick, you're going to need to eat more, a lot more.
> 
> You haven't said how old you are or how strong you are at the moment but if you aren't very strong and/or are young then you'll get good beginners gains up to a certain level.
> 
> Read through http://simplesciencefitness.com/ then you can Google or ask further questions on specifics that you don't understand or want to know more on.


Yeah eating more is something that has been mentioned a fair bit but then again some say it isn't essential to eat LOTS more. So dunno really! I'm 31 and reasonably strong. I know I have a long way to go!



Gavla said:


> Eat alot of protein and carbohydrates.
> 
> Your training regime should be more about heavier weights and less repetitions (strength) to build mass.
> 
> ...


I'll give the protein shakes to help me reach the 137g of protein I need a day. I decided to go with a personal trainer for my first 3 sessions so he can show the ropes. Thought it'd be a decent investment.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Leicesterdave said:


> Any tips? Total beginner here! I am very slim with a bit of fat here and there and really want to build mass.
> Where do I start, how long could it take to see a difference, etc?
> 
> Thanks


Expect 2-3 years of consistent training for real results.

If you want to be big and strong: The original 5/3/1 with the big but boring assistance workout is excellent :thumb:

I've used the 5/3/1 above for about two years, my lifts as of this week - Bench press 142.5kg, Squat 200kg, Deadlift 215kg

Join us on here: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=238868&page=340

:thumb:


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I'd also say its worth checking out the 5x5 strong lifts programme. There is a thread on here about it. I was a little skeptical at first as you essentially do 3 different lifts each session and only 3 times a week. 5 lifts all together. 

So on workout A 
Squats 5x5 plus what ever warm ups
Bench press 5x5 and warm ups
Barbell rows 5x5 and warm ups

Workout B 
Squats 5x5 plus warm up
Overhead press 5x5 plus warm ups
Deadlifts 1x5 plus warm ups. 

Then you alternate workout a and b. 

Have a quick google bash and sign up to the daily emails. The programme is sent to your email and goes more indepth than I have as to what you need to do and when etc. it pretty much covers everything but any questions then head over to the 5x5 thread on here. 

One thing that puts most off, and me initially, is how easy it starts but trust me. It gets hard fairly soon. Essentially you put the weight up every time you manage to do 5x5 on each exercise until it starts getting too hard then it gets slightly more complex but nothing too hard. I've seen some great gains so far in terms of strength and size. Although I'm the opposite of you. I already have a large frame. 

The only adaptation I currently do is I have a short aerobic warm up to loosen the leg muscles (usually the rower or bike for 5 mins) not to get out of breath , just got moving a bit as I found my legs were getting a little tight on the squats.

The hardest bit of any sort of fitness program is diet. To build muscle you need to take in more calories than you need to just function a day. This is hard as if you eat more calories rough eating crap you'll look crap. Some people will argue this but eat properly and look better. There is more to looking better than muscles - good skin, hair etc. 

Your really going to have to up the calories if your a hard gainer and personally I've found unless you've got loads of money to spend on protein rich foods then your going to have to supplement it with protein shakes. I have two shake a day occasionally there is I'm way down on calories. One in a morning, one when I come home from work and a third after a workout. In addition, I eat 5 meals a day. Breakfast, am snack, lunch, pm snack and dinner.


----------



## Leicesterdave (Jan 25, 2012)

Guitarjon said:


> Your really going to have to up the calories if your a hard gainer and personally I've found unless you've got loads of money to spend on protein rich foods then your going to have to supplement it with protein shakes. I have two shake a day occasionally there is I'm way down on calories. One in a morning, one when I come home from work and a third after a workout. In addition, I eat 5 meals a day. Breakfast, am snack, lunch, pm snack and dinner.


5x5 sounds good! But how much do you spend on shakes? They seem relatively expensive! And what 'meals' do you mean? By an am snack, do you mean a banana or much more?


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Just to go back to the amount you need to consume, to get in shape for x men origins wolverine, hugh jackman was consuming 5,500 calories per day. To put that into perspective, the average male eats 2,500 calories per day, so you will need to at least double your food intake to get big!


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

The average male eats more than 2500 calories, that's why there are so many fat people.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Chreapest place ive found for protein shakes are go nutrition and bulk powders . O spent ages researching and it was between those 2 . They usually have discounts on , if they don't 
Ive got a code you can use at go nutrition for 250g of whey with an order . 
I make mine up with milk . Shakes are cheaper than food . Im new to it all to . I ordered 70 quids worth of powder and it should last me 3 months on 3 shakes a day


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Don't forget though that there is more to food than just fat/carbs/protein and if possible it's best to get your protein from food where you'll get the added benefit of other goodies.

And also that some protein powders don't always have as much protein as they claim to have.


----------



## Leicesterdave (Jan 25, 2012)

muzzer42 said:


> Just to go back to the amount you need to consume, to get in shape for x men origins wolverine, hugh jackman was consuming 5,500 calories per day. To put that into perspective, the average male eats 2,500 calories per day, so you will need to at least double your food intake to get big!


What on earth do you eat to hit 5,500 calories a day?


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Leicesterdave said:


> What on earth do you eat to hit 5,500 calories a day?


Doesn't really matter, you just eat a lot of it.


----------



## Leicesterdave (Jan 25, 2012)

Right then- big macs for me everyday!


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

That's why power lifters are often fat. They consume calories to build muscle but don't always do it in a way that will keep them healthy. 

On a side note., have you ever noticed how crap supermarkets are for you when your trying to eat healthy. Loads of will power needed. Good, nutritious foods cost an absolute bomb, are nearly never on offer and there are always nearly cheaper, processed foods on offers, at the end of isles, labeled up in big writing etc.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Snack wise is sometimes just a banana, some nuts, apple etc. I try to have it with protein.


----------



## Leicesterdave (Jan 25, 2012)

Greek yogurts are cheap often and offer lots of protein!!


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

There is a few sites for food that are cheaper than stores . I haven't used them though as i cant really afford to have a separate food budget just for me lol


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Guitarjon said:


> That's why power lifters are often fat. They consume calories to build muscle but don't always do it in a way that will keep them healthy.
> 
> On a side note., have you ever noticed how crap supermarkets are for you when your trying to eat healthy. Loads of will power needed. Good, nutritious foods cost an absolute bomb, are nearly never on offer and there are always nearly cheaper, processed foods on offers, at the end of isles, labeled up in big writing etc.


Ive noticed that if you want to eat properly you need deep pockets . Ive also noticed as eating healthier is the in thing prices rise . Same as whenever anything gets popular they drive up the prices


----------



## Leicesterdave (Jan 25, 2012)

I've been in agony for 3 days (DOMS it seems). I hope I gain strength and can keep lifting more!

Not been to the gym for 3 days now as I physically couldn't lift a thing- is this normal??


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

When you start yes. Each time you do a new muscle group you'll get it. Second time you hit the muscle groups you might get a little DOMS but not too much, after a while unless you have a really tough session you'll be fine.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

I remember the day after i did my first jujitsu session . Jesus i couldn't move lol , gradually that improved and just before i gave it up i didn't ache that much at all next day


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

mr-ponting said:


> Subscribe to Phil Learney's podcasts on iTunes.
> 
> He's a nutritional/strength coach and a very, very knowledgeable guy. If you like his Facebook page he puts up posts asking what people want to know more about. He'll then explain it in a lot of detail.
> I remember his first few podcasts are about diet and training for newbies. They're only about 30 minutes each, you'll be glad you subscribed.


Far too much depth for a beginner on there....not to mention his view on the post workout window on episode 1!

More beginner / accessible info can be found on YouTube through fusaro fitness, Omar isuf, Sebastian fitness and similar. All these are a lot simpler to take in and tend to stick to specific topics.

If you really want to learn, Alan Aragon is one of the top nutritionalists in the world and you'd do we'll to better his info.

Regardless of what you do, regularity and motivation is the main requirement, lift weights, make them gradually heavier and eat excess calories. All the above people will give you an idea of how much you need to eat etc.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Leicesterdave said:


> I've been in agony for 3 days (DOMS it seems). I hope I gain strength and can keep lifting more!
> 
> Not been to the gym for 3 days now as I physically couldn't lift a thing- is this normal??


Where abouts are you mate and what gym are you going?

Im over in Syston but owned a gym over in Wigston until we sold it a couple of years back.

Paul


----------

